# Major Drug Bust in Franklin County



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*

GREENFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) Greenfield police got a tip that a drug deal went bad on Newell Pond Road at 7 p.m. Tuesday night. The search turned up no victims but they found a million dollar pot growing operation. 50-year-old Donald Hale was arraigned at the Greenfield Court House Wednesday afternoon and pleaded not guilty for allegedly running this illegal operation for several years. Police would have never known about this had they not received an anonymous call tipping them off Tuesday night, prompting them to make this big bust.

Donald Hale of Ashburnham was arrested Wednesday morning as he came to check on his alleged drug den. Seeded in a quiet Greenfield neighborhood, police say this large scale marijuana operation was growing for some time. 22News was on the scene as Greenfield police arrived at 62 Newell Pond Road Tuesday night. Assisted by State Police K9-units and the Airwing, they hit the jackpot.

Police say this crop could be a million dollar operation with high pressure sodium grow lights and cultivation materials. They found 120 plants, ranging from seedlings to 10 feet tall with a street value estimated at $200,000. Captain John Newton said Hale, and a not-yet-identified co-owner, occupied the building for some ten years. Their alleged million dollar operation was well-cultivated around the clock. "Very well manicured, well taken care of. It's obvious someone was spending a substantial amount of time taking care of the plants."

Officers remained on scene Wednesday afternoon, removing the contraband, which possibly supplied not only Massachusetts, but surrounding states like Vermont and New Hampshire. Hale is being held on $20,000 cash bail charged with cultivation and intent to distribute marijuana.
 
Watch the video


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## minks8938 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats pretty good!!!


----------

